# Who's hotter? Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom?



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*Who's the hottest?

In my opinion Jonnny is.*_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

I was about to say Johnny Depp takes this until I re-read the OP post.  I'm 9:15 so I have no idea.


----------



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*9:15????????????????*_


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

Oh that means I'm hella straight.


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Oh that means I'm hella straight.



its not gay to say that a man is good looking its gay if your a man and want to have sex with a man to the op johhny depp is better looking and im straight btw


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 14, 2007)

jessica alba...........


----------



## Lemonade (May 14, 2007)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Nico (May 14, 2007)

Johnny Depp is eternal~

Well I think Orlando is pretty good in roles like Lord Of The Rings when he is not the central character because I really don't think he's quite at the acting standards yet to play a lead role in a film, but he is very mature and his movies all seem to do quite well.


----------



## Frambuesa (May 14, 2007)

johnny!!!!!

I don't like orlando very much...


----------



## stardust (May 14, 2007)

The Deppster.
It's not even debateable.


----------



## Rori (May 14, 2007)

There is just no contest.

Depp.


----------



## Achaia (May 15, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> There is just no contest.
> 
> Depp.


I agree


----------



## Empress (May 15, 2007)

Johnny depp FTW <3

orlando bloom is bleh


----------



## Sean (May 15, 2007)

_*Who negged me for no reason?*_


----------



## Gator (May 15, 2007)

I used to like orlando bloom a lot <3

Now im all grown up *ahum* and grew over that silly fangirl-ism >>

Depp ftw XD


----------



## Lemonade (May 15, 2007)

Ghizzle said:


> I used to like orlando bloom a lot <3
> 
> Now im all grown up *ahum* and grew over that silly fangirl-ism >>
> 
> Depp ftw XD



Same here, I was quite smitten in the past by his role of Legolas.

Depp is the winner


----------



## Hisoka-Kaname (May 15, 2007)

Depp is better. 

Orlando isn't bad, and he looks way hotter in PotC. 

But still. Depp is better.


----------



## sel (May 15, 2007)

Orly ^^

O RLY?


----------



## Grrblt (May 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Oh that means I'm hella straight.



6:00 is the only straight time :S
9:16 is straighter than 9:15


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

Johnny. Hes vintage fine.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> 6:00 is the only straight time :S
> 9:16 is straighter than 9:15



Where did you receive this information from?  6:00 isn't the only straight time.


----------



## elena6375 (May 15, 2007)

whatever...jhonny  depp is hotter. tho' i wouldn't say no to orlando


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2007)

Johnny Depp is so kawii


----------



## lollipop (May 16, 2007)

Johnny is so smexy <3 ​


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 16, 2007)

Depp is far hotter than Bloom. 

;D


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Johnny Depp of course?


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 21, 2007)

psh. Depp no contest.


----------



## TaoSama (May 22, 2007)

Johnney Depp DUH! Orlando Bloom is type of guy you could replace him with any guy that have good looks, but Johnny is different from all the men in hollywood he more of rare type of a hollywood actor. Man this sound like one of my chemistry reports?


----------



## Lux inactive (May 27, 2007)

Johnny of course. He's got the attitude, Bloom just has a pretty face. He was cool in LOTR though.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 27, 2007)

Depp hawt. But Legolas hawt-er


----------



## Jaga (May 28, 2007)

keira is the only hot one.... depp does look cool though... and lol, orlando always reminds me of those 14th century men, but stuck in the 21st century...even when hes not playing ib the pirates movie


----------



## Sky is Over (May 28, 2007)

lol; ummm, from what I know, Johhny Depp


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

I well anal rape Johnny....


----------



## Purgatory (May 28, 2007)

They're both ugly.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2007)

I find Depp's face quite a bit more appealing.


----------

